# Circus Train Consist



## CSXfoamer1997 (May 9, 2016)

What cars do the Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus trains consist of?

As in:

Animal Cars

Coaches

Sleepers

Flatcars

I'm curious about it. Plus, I'd like to create a prototypical consist of it on my Train Simulator.


----------



## SarahZ (May 9, 2016)

Ringling:

http://www.trainweb.org/carl/CircusTrains/CircusTrainConsist.htm


----------

